
Catching Up on AWS Announcements from Early 2017 - janober
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/catching-up-on-aws-announcements-from-early-2017/
======
pinars
These features sound great.

On the Data Migration Tool (DMS), I really wish they would fix important
issues related to Postgres. Right now, if you have a JSONB column in your
database, DMS truncates the data.

This makes it impractical to use DMS for most Postgres deployments:
[https://forums.aws.amazon.com/message.jspa?messageID=735961](https://forums.aws.amazon.com/message.jspa?messageID=735961)

